# Baked Pompano/Whiting/Ect



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Dry fillets.
Place on broiler rack (so they don't sit in their own liquid that cooks out, especially true for frozen fillets).
Sprinkle with salt and pepper.
Rub with melted butter or olive oil.
Sprinkle with fresh chopped dill and/or basil. 
Drizzle with more melted butter or olive oil. 
Sprinkle a touch more Old Bay or salt and pepper (not too much Old Bay if you used salt at the beginning, it'll be too salty).
Drizzle a touch of lemon juice.
Bake in a preheated oven at 325 for ~15-20 minutes or until done. 

For when you don't want to stand over a pan of hot oil. 

You can just broil it, but the butter and olive oil can burn so be careful. I don't mind letting them cook for a while while I cook the side dishes. 
Mmmm mmmm good.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sure sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It was quite good. A compound butter with dill is one of my favorite toppings for fish!


----------

